#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Salário de instalador

## Globalnetrj

Ola rapaziada nota 1000! Quanto é o salário de um técnico instalador pra provedor?

Enviado via XT1033 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Bruno

O Pergunta difícil creio que tem bastante variação, aqui pagamos 1.800,00 mais comissão de 25 reais por instalação fibra para a dupla e 15,00 para instalação radio.
O que falta mesmo é pessoas qualificadas, vejo a falta de interesse de conhecimento, sabe aqueles que só corre atrás de conhecimento quando ta com problema ? pode reparar aki no fórum mesmo tem uns que só posta o problema nunca o que ele já tentou fazer o que ele já leu etc

----------


## Treme

Aqui e subdivido em níveis, aux. de tec. é 950,00 + 30%

----------


## elymaiads

> O Pergunta difícil creio que tem bastante variação, aqui pagamos 1.800,00 mais comissão de 25 reais por instalação fibra para a dupla e 15,00 para instalação radio.
> O que falta mesmo é pessoas qualificadas, vejo a falta de interesse de conhecimento, sabe aqueles que só corre atrás de conhecimento quando ta com problema ? pode reparar aki no fórum mesmo tem uns que só posta o problema nunca o que ele já tentou fazer o que ele já leu etc


1800 ? tem vaga ?

aki em maceio e um sal min + 30 %

----------


## JonasMT

Aqui 1.500,00 c/ hora extra e etc sempre fica entre 2.100,00 a 2.400,00

----------


## MaxSolucao

Vou fechar meu provedor e trabalhar pra vcs


Enviado via LG-D337 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## MaxSolucao

2400 eu vou. Como faço pra mandar currículo.


Enviado via LG-D337 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## JonasMT

> 2400 eu vou. Como faço pra mandar currículo.
> 
> 
> Enviado via LG-D337 usando UnderLinux App


 Se tiver disponibilidade de morar em mato grosso, e render oque o tecnico atual rende. Esta contratado hehe

----------


## MaxSolucao

eu sou do mt

----------


## MaxSolucao

Você é de que cidade?
Eu estou em barra do garças, como faço pra enviar currículo.

----------


## JonasMT

> Você é de que cidade?
> Eu estou em barra do garças, como faço pra enviar currículo.


Te mandei mensagem.

----------


## Bruno

Tem uma vaga pra Guarapuava

----------


## Bruno

> 1800 ? tem vaga ?
> 
> aki em maceio e um sal min + 30 %


tem vaga sim aki os técnico tira quase 3k

----------


## MaxSolucao

Oque eu consigo com essa experiencia?

EXPERIÊNCIA:


SOLUÇÃO AUTOMAÇÃO E TELECOMUNICAÇÃO – Gerente
 Manutenção;Automação; Projetos, Informática, Internet via Rádio, Redes.


TEMPER VIDROS INDÚSTRIA DE VIDROS – Gerente de Manutenção
 Manutenção;Usinagem; Serralheria; Mecânica; Elétrica; Civil; Gastos; Estoque;Compras.


REDUTEP –Projetista
 Automação;Elétrico; Pneumática;


MABEL – Técnico em Eletrônica e Instrumentação
 Instrumentação;Calibração de Balanças Eletrônicas; Manutenção Instalação e Configuração
de Equipamentos Eletrônicos tais como CLP, Inversores de Frequência; Manutenção
Preditiva,Preventiva e Corretiva.


EMASA – Empresa Mato-Grossense de Água e Saneamento – Eletromecânico
 Responsável direto por toda manutenção da empresa nas áreas elétrica e mecânica de
capitação e tratamento de água; Manutenção Corretiva.


FRIBOI – JBS/S A –Eletricista de Manutenção
 Manutenção Instalação e Configuração de Equipamentos Eletrônicos tais como CLP,
Inversores de Frequência; Manutenção nos sistemas elétricos da fábrica;Manutenção
Preditiva,Preventiva e Corretiva.


BERTIN – Divisão Alimentos – Eletricista de Manutenção
 Manutenção Instalação e Configuração de Equipamentos Eletrônicos tais como CLP,
Inversores de Frequência; Manutenção nos sistemas elétricos da fábrica;Manutenção
Preditiva,Preventiva e Corretiva.

é só um resumo.

----------


## Bruno

> Oque eu consigo com essa experiencia?
> 
> EXPERIÊNCIA:
> 
> 
> SOLUÇÃO AUTOMAÇÃO E TELECOMUNICAÇÃO – Gerente
>  Manutenção;Automação; Projetos, Informática, Internet via Rádio, Redes.
> 
> 
> ...


Legal seu resumo, mais eu postaria algo mais sobre assunto relacionados a provedor  :Smile: 
tipo
Conhecimento de TCP/IP, Roteamento, servidores, Wireless etc conte o que tu sabe fazer 

Ex:
Tenho experiencia com calculo e configuração de enlace, experiencia com roteamento usando protocolo BGP, OSPF, MPLS etc etc etc

----------


## MaxSolucao

oq eu sei de rede eu aprendi sozinho ñ tenho nenhum curso na área de redes aprendi configurar um switch gerenciável na marra, comprei um switch alcatel e com manual consegui configura-lo com vlan e tronco para um servidor com vários serviços, protocolos de roteamento dinâmico estou estudando e na área de radio frequência eu fiz meu próprio transmissor de fm eu tinha 14 anos eu vejo muito doutor aki no fórum falando muita merda no quesito radio frequência pq simplesmente ñ conhecem de eletrônica o propagação de ondas.

E me desculpe a falta de pontuação.

----------


## Bruno

> oq eu sei de rede eu aprendi sozinho ñ tenho nenhum curso na área de redes aprendi configurar um switch gerenciável na marra, comprei um switch alcatel e com manual consegui configura-lo com vlan e tronco para um servidor com vários serviços, protocolos de roteamento dinâmico estou estudando e na área de radio frequência eu fiz meu próprio transmissor de fm eu tinha 14 anos eu vejo muito doutor aki no fórum falando muita merda no quesito radio frequência pq simplesmente ñ conhecem de eletrônica o propagação de ondas.
> 
> E me desculpe a falta de pontuação.


Bom dia
Olha ai com poucas linhas tu me deixou mais interessado
14 anos e fez uma trans de FM k7 ta igual eu kkk já era massa mexer com estas porras antes ainda mais fm tem o modulador, cristal, exitador, portadora, muito show gosto bastante de radio amador.
E também vejo muita coisa de loko neste under-linux de hj kkkkkk

----------


## MaxSolucao

Eu cheguei a pôr no ar esse transmissor por quase um ano na época não havia emissora de FM aqui na cidade somente AM o pessoal gostava dá qualidade do áudio que mesmo sendo um transmissor mono era melhor que as AM

Enviado via LG-D337 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## RickBrito

Funcionário que rende, que tem interesse em evoluir sempre tem que ganhar bem, pois ambos os lados ganham, nosso mundo é movido a dinheiro e até mesmo os interessados em evoluir precisam de um incentivo.

----------


## DaspreLinks

Complementado a sugestão que foi passada: citar especificamente o que vc sabe efetivamente fazer relacionado ao trabalho em provedor e deixar claro sua cidade e região aonde tem interesse em trabalhar. Se vc tiver boas competências de realizar trabalhos para provedor, sua chances são muito boas! Faz assim e boa sorte! Vai conseguir algo.



> Legal seu resumo, mais eu postaria algo mais sobre assunto relacionados a provedor 
> tipo
> Conhecimento de TCP/IP, Roteamento, servidores, Wireless etc conte o que tu sabe fazer 
> 
> Ex:
> Tenho experiencia com calculo e configuração de enlace, experiencia com roteamento usando protocolo BGP, OSPF, MPLS etc etc etc

----------


## DaspreLinks

Complementado a sugestão que foi passada: citar especificamente o que vc sabe efetivamente fazer relacionado ao trabalho em provedor e deixar claro sua cidade e região aonde tem interesse em trabalhar. Se vc tiver boas competências de realizar trabalhos para provedor, sua chances são muito boas! Faz assim e boa sorte! Vai conseguir algo.



> Oque eu consigo com essa experiencia?
> 
> EXPERIÊNCIA:
> 
> 
> SOLUÇÃO AUTOMAÇÃO E TELECOMUNICAÇÃO – Gerente
>  Manutenção;Automação; Projetos, Informática, Internet via Rádio, Redes.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## MaxSolucao

Acho que aki não é bem o lugar mais eu coloquei só algumas empresas que trabalhei mais não coloquei minhas formações quem tiver interesse em me fazer uma proposta pode me enviar por 
whatspp ou mesmo me ligar no número 66 99204-7277 minha principal formação é mecatrônica no ramo de via rádio estou desde 2004 

Enviado via LG-D337 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Globalnetrj

> Legal seu resumo, mais eu postaria algo mais sobre assunto relacionados a provedor 
> tipo
> Conhecimento de TCP/IP, Roteamento, servidores, Wireless etc conte o que tu sabe fazer 
> 
> Ex:
> Tenho experiencia com calculo e configuração de enlace, experiencia com roteamento usando protocolo BGP, OSPF, MPLS etc etc etc


Mendou bem! O fórum é direcionado a redes e provedores! Tem que ser bem direcionado a esse ramo!

Enviado via XT1033 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## MaxSolucao

> Mendou bem! O fórum é direcionado a redes e provedores! Tem que ser bem direcionado a esse ramo!
> 
> Enviado via XT1033 usando UnderLinux App


Eu acho que vc não sabe oq é seu ramo de atividade pois um provedor não vive só roteador nós precisamos de solução para fornecimento de energia elétrica confiável muita coisa que fogem do seu mundinho de Mikrotik .
Eu tenho um provedor e eu desenvolvo minhas próprias soluções como nobreak mais eficiente monitoramento de torres com supervisório centralizado. E se oque eu postei não serviu pra você pôde servi para alguém que levanta da cadeira e vai pra rua pois só não serve pra quem só fica sentado em frente a um router-os dá vida.

Enviado via LG-D337 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Globalnetrj

Porque Não disse isso antes?Agora você disse algo proveitoso!Agora você é o cara! Mas no seu post anterior Não tinha nada a ver o que disse com o fórum! Seu post parecia mais um currículo! Kkkkkkk! Te entendo! Tem gente qua Não sabe se expressar! Você é desenvolvedor de que mesmo?

Enviado via XT1033 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Globalnetrj

Engenheiro eletricista! Prazer!

Enviado via XT1033 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## MaxSolucao

Eu não te conheço não sei o seu grau de conhecimento mais eu tenho muita experiência de chão de fábrica em empresas de diversos segmentos já projetei máquinas segue o vídeo de uma delas.



Enviado via LG-D337 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Globalnetrj

Cara !Você fez isso? Não acredito! Meus parabéns! Você é ouro pra automação! O provedor é só seu? Pois com sua qualificação em automação você consegue uma renda bem gorda! Mas se o provedor for seu é prefere ele a automação tá no lugar certo! 

Enviado via XT1033 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## MaxSolucao

Eu estava em Goiânia na época desse projeto mais agora moro no interior de MT aki na região que eu estou é muito fraco em indústria então tive que voltar a mexer com provedor que é o meu sustento hoje.


Enviado via LG-D337 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Globalnetrj

Show cara!A indústria está em colapso! E Não tem previsão de melhora Não! Dedica aí ao provedor pois as estimativas do mercado Não sao nada animadoras! Ofereça qualidade,e caça o certo que dá certo! Fica em paz aí amigo!

Enviado via XT1033 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## MaxSolucao

Em breve pretendo desenvolver algo comercial para provedores na área de fornecimento de energia e rede cabeada usando FE-100. Valeu a discussão foi boa, tudo de bom pra vc e todos que participaram da discussão.

----------

